# Should have went to the range sooner.



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a 2008 Mathews DXT. With my 27.5 draw length and gold tip 5575 with 100 grain field points it has shot 293 fps. Constantly. It's been a year since I shot it through the and I today was really surprised. Every shot was 283 fps. So I ask the guy at the shop and he told me I need new cables and a bow string. It shoots great but I want my speed back and I don't want to push the limits of the string either. Moral of the story, you guys with older bows might want shoot through a crono at least once a year and have those cables and string checked out. 

On a side note, I'm very pleased with the Mission craze I bought last November for my son Hunter. In one year he has gone from a 24" draw length to a 26 and from 40 pounds to 50 poundes. He shoots 3355 gold tips,100grain field points and it shot 217. Shot it through paper and it was just a bullet hole. It was a great father son afternoon at the bow shop.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Why did he say you needed the new string n cables?? surely not to regain the 10fps, did he weigh the bow, I'd bet you've lost a few lbs out of your limbs. Not sure tho with the way the newer bows are made, I have in the past backed mine off at the end of season BUT I >>used to<< shoot them maxxed out....WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

He said the cables were probably stretched and thats what its from. He said I should replace the string because it's 4 yrs. old. If the the limbs are the problem I'm not gonna be a happy camper. Yes my limbs are maxed out. I'm gonna shoot 70lbs. as long as I can. :biggrin: I'm afraid if I back it down I'll never be able to crank it back to 70lbs. again. I'm not getting any younger. I'm going on my annual hog hunt this weekend so after that I'll get down to the problem.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

X2 on the Craze, bought my daughter one after she shot the demo bow at the shop. She has never picked up a bow before then and within 20 shots she was laying them side by side at 20 yds. Really impressive bow for the price


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I can see that.

You know it


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Do you have a way to way(weigh) I'd still bet thats your problem, IMO the guy is reaching for straws....WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a buddy wih a scale and the shop has a scale. I'll check on both of them. When I find out the problem I'll post it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Forgot to mention IF your cables AND string has stretched you must be anchoring behind your head somewhere. Yrs back we would 'longstring' a bow to get more lbs out of it, seems as if yours would have gained also...WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

He said my draw length was probably longer now too. I haven't been shooting as much this year and haven't noticed any change. I haven't had to adjust anything on that bow since I bought it besides the 30 and 40 yard pins. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i would look at ata and brace height periodlically for creep, that's the problem. you get "stretch" back but not creep. mathews factory strings aren't the best, they are okay for oems but generally creep before its all said and done. i had a brand new set on my outback and after 100 shots or so the ata went long and bh went short. took it into viking and had scott stretch them and put the bow back into spec.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm gonna call another shop and get his opinion before I hand over to someone and spend $100. I'm back from my trip so I'll find out this week. Thanks for the input.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> I'm gonna call another shop and get his opinion before I hand over to someone and spend $100. I'm back from my trip so I'll find out this week. Thanks for the input.


Thats the rite thing to do, don't mention what the other shop said, have m weigh bow first. I used to wear strings OUT in a month or so but that was 20yrs back, the have since changed to making the strings out of who knows what now....WW


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

You're only talking 3-4% here. Why are you concerned if your bow's shooting well. It is probably more likely is chrono is out of cal.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I just got off the phone with another shop and they said cables and or string. I'm going this weekend and shoot through there chrono and have them check it out. I'm concerned cause to me 10 ft. per second is a lot. I'm gonna start shooting 3d and want it to be perfect and fast as possible. More forgiveness when I guess the wrong yardage.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I suspect cable stretch. A longer (or shorter) cable will not be in the sweet spot for the cam and you will lose performance. I would go ahead and replace both control cable and string while you're at it. What poundage are you shooting to get those speed numbers?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

70lbs. I'm gonna shoot 70 till I'm not able to draw on a critter.  I may shoot 75 grain for 3d shoots to get over 300fps.

Does anyone know what the new extreme or Heli will do with a hunting setup and 28" draw length? I keep reading about all these new bows IBOing 320-330.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

The fastest new bows I've read about (Bowhunting mag tests) were just a shade over 300 with practical hunting weight arrows at 29" draw and 65 lbs. IBO is 30" draw at 70 lbs with light arrows and is not realistic for most hunting set-ups IMO. I would be very happy with the speeds you're getting out of your set-up. My old rig is getting about 240 fps and I need a pin for every ten yards.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> 70lbs. I'm gonna shoot 70 till I'm not able to draw on a critter.  I may shoot 75 grain for 3d shoots to get over 300fps.
> 
> Does anyone know what the new extreme or Heli will do with a hunting setup and 28" draw length? I keep reading about all these new bows IBOing 320-330.


i'd shoot a strother rush or the new bowtech insanity if you are wanting a speed bow. the strother wrath also produces great speeds with a 8" brace height, that's pretty impressive.


----------

